# Busted with Alotta Reds Over the Limit



## longboarder (May 28, 2004)

Driving on Broadway in Galveston Friday afternoon and saw 3 Game Wardens and 3 GPD officers stopped in the road with traffic slowing down as they passed by. Swung around again and noticed one game warden truck with numerous bull reds in the back. Apparently 3 individuals deemed it upon themselves to keep way over their limits on redfish. Talkin to some people, these 3 guys decided to keep 29 bull reds over their limit! Word is the 3 guys were taken to jail and their fine will be over $20,000. Also heard that the wardens received the call on the OGT hotline so good job to the person that called this in!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, glad they caught those lowlifes!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Shame shame. Good job wardens and whmever called them in. What a waste of the resource, they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## valleyteacher (Mar 20, 2011)

This is the reason that gill nets decimated the stocks of fish years ago. Now, they are even harder to eradicate if they "look" like fishermen.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks to someone for doing the right thing and turning these jerks in.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

It's idiots like this that make it harder for honest fishermen. They deplete the resource with no concern for anyone or anything but themselves. I've seen this several times on PINS and reported it every time. Was kinda fun to see the caravan of TPW vehicles cruise down the beach and pack up all the poacher's trucks and gear, handcuff and drag them off. $20K is not enough of a fine, but at least they will no longer be poaching from jail.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

In Galveston no less! See that happen more along the southern bays where Mr. Green Jeans has a harder time catching jerks like this... 

My hats off to the fella who made the call. While it was a little late for 29 Bulls, who knows how many they would have caught and moreover, how often they did this.


----------



## Jeffk9 (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad they were caught.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Just plain dumb. They're not even good to eat and you need a chainsaw to fillet them. 
My general response to these types-


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlbrown (May 2, 2010)

1-800-792-GAME (4263)

I hate this kind of ****. However, it's a good reminder to make sure you have the game thief number programmed into your phone. If I ever see someone about to box an undersized fish or what I think may be too many, I always make it a point to remind them of the bag and size limits.

"Don't they need to be 20" to be keepers?"

"What's the limit on those? I thought it was only ten."


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Glad they were caught! $20,000...wow!!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

teamburns said:


> Glad they were caught! $20,000...wow!!!


it aught to be that amout fer each of those idiots!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I'm gonna be sick....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

silentkilla said:


> it aught to be that amout fer each of those idiots!


x2 stupidity is no excuse .


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

They should confiscate their vehicle.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I love to see Operation Game Thief succeeding send those a-holes away for a long time!


----------



## hardtime (Aug 16, 2007)

glad they got caught but how many did not get caught ? makes you sick to see that kind of abuse


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Vehicle*



boomgoon said:


> They should confiscate their vehicle.


I am sure their vehicle was confiscated along with all their fishing tackle and if convicted it will be a long long time before they will be able to get a fishing license.

Gater


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

gater said:


> I am sure their vehicle was confiscated along with all their fishing tackle and if convicted it will be a long long time before they will be able to get a fishing license.
> 
> Gater


I doubt that they had a license.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Good job thanks for posting


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

alls i can say is GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

good job!!!
hope this fish gets eaten and not wasted


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

was one of the wardens a lady?


----------



## Bigspuds77 (Sep 16, 2009)

Serves them right...


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Glad to see them get caught but couldn't the wardens at least keep the reds on ice and feed the less fortunate?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Idiots. Serves the right.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

slabnabbin said:


> Glad to see them get caught but couldn't the wardens at least keep the reds on ice and feed the less fortunate?


Who actually carries enough cooler space for 32 bull reds (thought I saw a big ugly in there too). I would like to know what the GW's do with the confiscated fish. I think some of it is donated but I'll have to ask one of my GW friends.

Glad to see those yahoos busted. Good job to our TX GW's and especially to the person that called it in. :cheers:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Good job on the tipster calling in theses scumbags.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Not having a license is not going to stop them,*

and the fact the fish were in the warden's pickup without being iced down, probably means the catchers did not have them on ice. The wardens have the right to confiscate all of their gear associated with their catch(truck, boat, rods, reels, ice boxes, etc.), and if there were ice boxes they would have kept them and the fish in them. You catch fix stupid!


gater said:


> I am sure their vehicle was confiscated along with all their fishing tackle and if convicted it will be a long long time before they will be able to get a fishing license.
> 
> Gater


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Lord, i've never seen anything like that. Absolutely ridiculous, people like that need to be thrown under the jail.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> x2 stupidity is no excuse .


X10000000....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

good on them for the bust.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

That picture made me sick to my stomach.... The audacity of some people never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*If you can't do the time, don't do the crime. Cudos to the one who made the call and GW for getting there in time before they could get rid of the evidence. I've always said we don't need more laws, just enforce the ones we have!!!*_


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*No license*



fishnstringer said:


> and the fact the fish were in the warden's pickup without being iced down, probably means the catchers did not have them on ice. The wardens have the right to confiscate all of their gear associated with their catch(truck, boat, rods, reels, ice boxes, etc.), and if there were ice boxes they would have kept them and the fish in them. You catch fix stupid!


Yea your right, it's not going to stop them but it gets more serious if your caught without one after having it suspended.

Gater


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i cant believe anyone would be so stupid to keep all those fish and think no one was watching them. i mean,come on, when someone gets hooked up on a big fish, all eyes are on them and to do it 29 times,your a dumba??. glad they got busted and hope they nail their butts to the wall. 

a big THANKS to the caller and TPWD


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

You should have taken pictures of the suspects in handcuffs and posted those as well. Does anyone really think those guys will really pay the fine? Glad they were caught and congrats to the person who called the OGT hotline.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Mature brood stock too..what a shame. Lot less future reds now,.. thanks to those selfish yahoo's.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad they caught them, makes you wonder how many people get away with this kind of stuff?


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

Been fishing a LOOOONG time and never kept the first oversized red, ever! 

What morons...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I bet they bought their Gulp at Academy.

This just burns me up.

A few years ago, I was the proud caller to OGT at Rollover and almost got hit with a bat because of it. This dude was stuffing oversized red number 2 in a bucket and I went over to look at it and remind him what the legality of doing so was ... well in conversation and before telling him he was a lawbreaking assclown ... he hoisted up the two dead bulls and had a bucket full of 10" trout underneath.

I immediately told him to be expecting a visit from the GW and was told "those were his kids fish and no one was going to take them from him" ... on the way to my truck to get my cell I was confronted with a bat.

Bad day for him in the long run.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

Idiots...glad someone called in


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

1. most likely were illegals
2. no way they had fishing licenses
3. wont do any jail time because theyll be deported back to mexico and be back here doing it again next week..
theres just no way to stop it but thank god they got caught this time....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I always wonder about those big fines. Does the State have a way making people pay the fines?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Nobody mentioned ethnicity(race) so why do they have to be illegals? My friend called the hotline last week about a local catching several black drum(oversize) and putting them in his truck. Do not know if the wardens cam out to the Freeport Pier in time to catch the guy and his wife? They were legal, red-necked Texans(I guess...)


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

j wadd said:


> 1. most likely were illegals
> 2. no way they had fishing licenses
> 3. wont do any jail time because theyll be deported back to mexico and be back here doing it again next week..
> theres just no way to stop it but thank god they got caught this time....


1. 3 white males
2. 2 under 17, the adult had a license
3. None of them will do jail time but they were deported back to Harris County


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

******** would least use a cooler for the fish.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Scumbags should get a lifetime ban from fishing


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

how many times has this happen and people get away with it. its sad to say the least. its not like bullreds are any good to eat. yea, you can eat them, but a 22in or so is the best. if there were a few more wardens on the street, people like this would think twice before keeping illg catches.


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

It's sad there are still alot of people out there like that, glad they were caught ....people need to learn to keep what they plan to eat only.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I WOULD NOT have been the one wanting to clean those!

Can't say I have ever kept or cleaned an oversized red, but I bet it is a real P.I.T.A.!

Shame on those guys. What an abuse.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

its all for the SHOW when they get home to SHOW OFF their illegal catch. their real big men. WOW, we caught 29 bullreds and got BUSTED!! LMFAO! hope they SHOW OFF their fines to all their friends and families. LOSERS!!!!!!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I hope they get at least 6 months in jail, a hefty fine and lifetime suspension of thier Texas Fishing License! They should also pay for the hatchery to replace those 29 fish. What idiots!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

They should have been made to clean and filet the fish, sorry dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

there will be something in the galveston paper tuesday in the fishing report


----------



## Aqualung (Jan 13, 2011)

anyone know what the OGT hotline is?


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

*What was even the point?.....*

I have caught 100s of bull reds over the years. I believe I have cpr'd all except 1 maybe 2 because they either were to stressed after the fight or were hooked too deep. Food value: fair to not worth it, ease of cleaning ugh no. What the hell is even the point of keeping any, let alone 29? These guys didn't just get hit with an idiot stick. They fell from the tree top and hit every branch on the way down!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

AWESOME!!!! (that they got CAUGHT) I keep the hotline in my phone just incase I see such a blatant violation of OUR resources too!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Aqualung said:


> anyone know what the OGT hotline is?


1-800-792-GAME


----------



## cobio51 (Dec 24, 2009)

Dumb: j.wad thinks illegals only come from Mexico.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

j wadd said:


> 1. most likely were illegals
> 2. no way they had fishing licenses
> 3. wont do any jail time because theyll be deported back to mexico and be back here doing it again next week..
> theres just no way to stop it but thank god they got caught this time....


Congratats! You guessed wrong. As a 2cool sponsor I was not expecting such an idiotic assumption. Now finish eating your burrito.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Redfish*

What floors me about this thread is no so much the 3 law breaking individuals but more about some of the comments. If you left Redfish out of the topic you would have thought they commited murder or rape.

They screwed up, got caught, and if convicted will pay for it.

Gater


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope for your fishery, that the legal system takes this a serious as it is. Here in Cal. after it leaves the DFG the courts, that don't understand the severity of the violation,:headknock are too easy on these criminals.I realize that Texas is not Cal.and can only hope we can educate the courts here.Good on the guy that called it in.

jim


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

Aqualung said:


> anyone know what the OGT hotline is?


the number is printed on your hunting/fishing license above your name and address.

Way to go!!! Glad they were caught.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

ignernt dum asses


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Anybody know the exact location where the fish were caught?















I want to potlick the spot


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

That's just total stupidity... Especially the fact that when they get that big, they aren't "that" good to eat... Not like a good 22"r would be... Glad someone called them in. It would be hard not to if I saw the truck load they had.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the wardens should let those fish heat up in the bed of the truck for a few days, then filet and feed every, uncooked, bite of it to those idiots that caught them so as to not waste the fish...


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

IMO we should have gamewardens station at all popular bank fishing spots like the jetties and parks like sea wolf i have had to call OGT a few times while out there at quintana and probably could have called several more times


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I hope they fry these guys.
That is just uncalled for.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

GREAT work by the wardens and the police officers. Sure glad that person called in on them...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

If it involved police I am sure there is a police report that one could purchase from them. That would be intersting to see the statements that the poachers gave.


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

Not that i am condoning taking a bunch of oversized redfish but if you look at todays postings in the fishing reports section there are 2 pictures with a total of 68 dead fish taken. i have a feeling that this is not an isolated incident either. 
the "game hogs" get jail time and a fine. the guides get $500-$600 dollars a day to slaughter WAY more fish than anyone needs.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

UF- I disagree with you. 

Big difference- By Texas law one group is legal and the other is not. 

You or I do not know what they were going to do with that many dead fish. I would not keep that many small fish with out a reason but they are legal to do what they want and they may have a good reason for keeping that many fish.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

unclefes said:


> the "game hogs" get jail time and a fine. the guides get $500-$600 dollars a day to slaughter WAY more fish than anyone needs.


the last i checked for "offshore" the guides cannot retain any fish only the PAYING customers get to keep limits, THANKS to these PROFESSIONAL GUIDES alot of fishermen without boats gets to go and keep fish

as far as the poachers ,, its a free world for those willing to pay consequences , and they will get their day in court


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

It just seems like these guides would feel a moral obligation to teach their clients about conserving the resourse. there still seems to be a 
"limited out" mentality when charter fishing. it is legal you are right but is it the right thing to do. i dont want to end up like florida with closed seasons and very restrictive bag limits. it would be just as much fun to keep half of a limit and let a few go.

just an opinion


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

State Jail Time x 2yrs..............+


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

unclefes said:


> It just seems like these guides would feel a moral obligation to teach their clients about conserving the resourse. there still seems to be a
> "limited out" mentality when charter fishing. it is legal you are right but is it the right thing to do. i dont want to end up like florida with closed seasons and very restrictive bag limits. it would be just as much fun to keep half of a limit and let a few go.
> 
> just an opinion


Oh Brother...An 'opinionated' junior game warden. <sigh> hwell:

The following subjects are NOT allowed here: 7. Junior game wardens (see #8)
8. Complaints about keeping legal catches 17. No guide bashing.

As a matter of fact, you broke three rules in the same thread...# 7, # 8, & # 17...that might be a record. :cop:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

that is flat horrible.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I've only kept and tried to eat a bull red one time....


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

big john o said:


> I've only kept and tried to eat a bull red one time....


 Exactly... Never keep one again uless it's getting mounted.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been around a lot of guides and seen no evidence of educating the public on conservation. Hammer the limit quick as you can, and head for the house. Here in North Florida they cater to the Georgia crowd, who want boxes of fillets hauled back to Atlanta. They actually target sand trout, grunts and seabass all day, because there is no limit on them. 200-300 fish in the cooler...Just like the good old days before conservation. I've seen some short trout at the cleaning tables, too.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> I've been around a lot of guides and seen no evidence of educating the public on conservation. Hammer the limit quick as you can, and head for the house. Here in North Florida they cater to the Georgia crowd, who want boxes of fillets hauled back to Atlanta. They actually target sand trout, grunts and seabass all day, because there is no limit on them. 200-300 fish in the cooler...Just like the good old days before conservation. I've seen some short trout at the cleaning tables, too.


Yeah, the nerve of those guys out making a legal living. So you have seen "short trout" at the cleaning tables, what did you do about it?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> Exactly... Never keep one again uless it's getting mounted.


I'll tag a 28.01-32" all day long. Dang good eating & enough meat for a fish fry for 6-8 people in one fish.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

that pic just made me sick....glad they caught those IDIOTS! and Kudo's to the person who called it in!!!!!!!! UGHH!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'll tag a 28.01-32" all day long. Dang good eating & enough meat for a fish fry for 6-8 people in one fish.


i will try to tag one just over 28 just to use my stamp and their good eating.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Loooosers*

Ship those guys here to the Middle east I am sure they can be held accountable for breaking the Law!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have kept, tagged' cleaned and have eaten one oversized ted. I was 16 fishing at pleasure island and it measured 44" I was stoked. Although it was a pain in the butt to clean it tasted fine. I cut all the red meat out and it tasted fine. It was not worth killing the big fish though. I have not kept one since and I have had 20+ bull red days at the beach. Good job caller and GW._


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

Put in my phone also, everyone should do it to if they haven't. My kids like to fish and I want them to be able to enjoy this resource we have.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Lone Star Outdoor News is reporting in the*

Game Warden Blotter there were three individuals, 29 redfish, 28 oversized, and one black drum, and they were assessed fines totaling $13,500.00, and cases are pending.


----------

